# Nasimi Beach Party - and similar



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

First of all, Hello to all the expat people in Dubai! I myself have recently become an expat and although my job takes me over the world, it looks like ill be spending a lot of time in Dubai. I'm a young lad at the tender age of 24, yet I mostly work with colleagues who are more.... settled with families over here and so don't really partake in the nightlife scene. (You may see where I'm going with this thread now...) I'm just curious as to how many similar folk there are in dubai? Any how many people might be going to this beach party tonight? Are they strict at letting lone expats... If anyone can point me in the direction of groups that get together I would love to make some friends over here who don't mind a late evening or 2 per week!

Have a great weekend expatriots!

Ben


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

25 myself and most of my friends here are workers of the same age, we live in deadly dull (though quite relaxing and beautiful) Al Ain though so in Dubai I am sure there are plenty in the same boat. When I move to the bright lights in a few weeks I might be asking you how to get into the beach parties though. Enjoy and welcome!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> First of all, Hello to all the expat people in Dubai! I myself have recently become an expat and although my job takes me over the world, it looks like ill be spending a lot of time in Dubai. I'm a young lad at the tender age of 24, yet I mostly work with colleagues who are more.... settled with families over here and so don't really partake in the nightlife scene. (You may see where I'm going with this thread now...) I'm just curious as to how many similar folk there are in dubai? Any how many people might be going to this beach party tonight? Are they strict at letting lone expats... If anyone can point me in the direction of groups that get together I would love to make some friends over here who don't mind a late evening or 2 per week!
> 
> Have a great weekend expatriots!
> 
> Ben



You 'll find that there is masses going on in Dubai. Check the sticky thread about things to do, which I try and update weekly, or see Time Out. If you are into clubbing etc, there is a thriving scene with lots of well-known DJs coming over to do sets.

:music:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They can be strict here, but usually there's a few people hanging around the entrance that you can buddy up with - all the (ahem) ladies want is for you to pay the entrance fee.....

Allegedly of course, I'm an old bloke so don't do this new fangled synth stuff!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Nasimi Beach Party runs from afternoon into the late evening, starts off with chill out stuff going through to house later on. It's busy but a bit of a posey crowd, if you are going on your own you may find it a bit cliquey.

360 is an excellent bar/club, plays very good house music but can can also be a bit posey, probably not the easiest place to make friends either.

If you use where I've spoke to the most random folk on a night out as a barometer, I guess the easiest places to make friends, club wise, are Madinat rooftop and Alpha. Madinat on a Thursday has quite underground DJ's in on a more techy tip, but it's busy and the bar staff can be painfully slow. As a result I've spoke to loads of people while waiting to get served.

Alpha is in Garhoud near the airport, at a guess it's probably why it's a bit more down to earth and people are more approachable, it's also quite small which may help. Alpha does rotate it's nights though, it's not always house, so check in advance.

There used to be a friendly off/on club night at Mina a Salam beach but I don't think it's running anymore.

There are a few places like Chi but I wouldn't know if they would be easy to make friends that are into house/clubbing etc.

If you are not necessarily bothered about friends into clubbing etc just go to the pub. Dubai is a very transient city, both with expats living here and folk just in town for a few days. Loads of times I've gone to the pub on my own to watch football or just to kill a few hours and got speaking to someone else at the bar.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention, I never gone to a club on my own but doubt you'd have any trouble getting in. If you do you can always say you are meeting your wife and her friends inside as blag.

Also Time Out is worth picking up but can be a hit or miss, Facebook is often the best to find out who is playing in town. Search OHM Records, they promote the Rooftop and Barasti. 

Forgot you might want to try Barasti, I not overly keen on the place as it tries to cover too many things eg, house music, live band doing covers etc but it's always rammed and fairly down to earth.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

hey ben I am of same age group as you... I hate nasimi made a mistake giving them my number and they send those ads which i cant opt out morons!

Nyways I head out at times to club lemme know


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be arriving at the end of next month, 28 year old male, if there are any experienced wingmen out there, then i would like you to show me the ropes!! Wingirls also considered! Add me as a freind or PM me.

Manc Man


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you but other than Alpha and Rooftops, clubs here tend to be intimidating. All the ********s with their attitudes and looking for someone to "check out" their girlfriends (or even themselves at times) just to start a fight. One place that always comes to mind is Chi. I've been to Chi around say 15 times... we've had problems there at least 5 times. To give them credit the bouncers are brilliant (on our side ). I don't see the clubbing scene in Dubai as friendly at all.

Agreeing with Mr. Rossi though, Alpha and Rooftops are awesome places!! Very friendly people and top music. (Other than house) Alpha tends to play some DnB, Breaks and even Dubstep. Rooftops is into a lot of minimal tech and such. If I'm not mistaken both clubs are influenced by the iBO crew (rip).


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for all the replies! managed to blag my way into the beach party which was fun, but a bit cliquey! Ended up going to Chi and had a fantastic night! Def feeling more positive about Dubai now. Def up for meeting up with anyone who's up for making new friends and a bit of banter! Now just need to figure out where to live......


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> thanks for all the replies! managed to blag my way into the beach party which was fun, but a bit cliquey! Ended up going to Chi and had a fantastic night! Def feeling more positive about Dubai now. Def up for meeting up with anyone who's up for making new friends and a bit of banter! Now just need to figure out where to live......


I'm glad you had a good time. I am just wondering how did you find out about the beach party, i live in down town Burj Dubai and looking to go out and meet some people myself and think that would have been a great opertunity.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

i just used the famous google, and reading the forums over here. If you are ever up for a pint or three, let me know. Though I need a few more posts till I can PM.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

No problems sounds great, just let me know when the next event is. what area are you from? i am from down town Burj Dubai. there is a great pub there, if anyone who is from this area would like to meet over drinks let me know.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

emcarney said:


> No problems sounds great, just let me know when the next event is. what area are you from? i am from down town Burj Dubai. there is a great pub there, if anyone who is from this area would like to meet over drinks let me know.


If you read the regulalry updated sticky thread about what's on you'll find useful info. Or read Time Out.

-


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you read the regulalry updated sticky thread about what's on you'll find useful info. Or read Time Out.
> 
> -


thanks for that


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

I moved here about a couple of months ago but being on the road 80% of the time, I barely got into the club scene. I did attend the Nasimi beach party with a couple of friends from Abu Dhabi and I thought they had a great crowd but the music was weird. I live in the downtown area as well, so I'm up for a beer or two.


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Emcarney & PaneerTikka--

I'm new here too and live in Downtown Burj Khalifa! Haven't made many friends, and would like to meet up for drinks anytime. . . .preferably the weekends, but i'm open to idea's. Let me know when you go out next and i'll meet up!


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be gone until Sunday, March 7. We can catch a beer after work, if that works.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> thanks for all the replies! managed to blag my way into the beach party which was fun, but a bit cliquey! Ended up going to Chi and had a fantastic night! Def feeling more positive about Dubai now. Def up for meeting up with anyone who's up for making new friends and a bit of banter! Now just need to figure out where to live......


Great ot hear u had good time...post more ur pm will be activated


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

Whatever happened to the plan to meet up in the downtown area? Anyone for a happy hour after work?

Cheers.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

hey PaneerTikka

thought you only got back yesterday. sorry for the late reply. can meet up after work tomorrow at the Al Manzil pub if your up for it. So im a bit confused it says you are from india and an expat in usa. so are you indian or american? sorry if thats abit forward.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*tomorrow night*



Jason G said:


> Hey Emcarney & PaneerTikka--
> 
> I'm new here too and live in Downtown Burj Khalifa! Haven't made many friends, and would like to meet up for drinks anytime. . . .preferably the weekends, but i'm open to idea's. Let me know when you go out next and i'll meet up!



hey

you up for a drink tomorrow night at the Al manzil pub after work. Just curious, how old are you? 
let me know about tomorrow night


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Emcarney & Paneer--

I'm up for meeting tomorrow after work for some drinks!! What's the time & place?
Let me know if thats alright. . . .


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

say around 7.00 at the Al Manzil 'Nezesaussi' bar?


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

emcarney said:


> say around 7.00 at the Al Manzil 'Nezesaussi' bar?


Hey, sorry for the late reply but just got home after watching Edge of Darkness. 

7 PM works for me tomorrow. I've never been to Nezesaussi, but looking forward to it.

Oh and I need to change the flags on my profile. I'm originally from India, studied and worked in the US & UK before moving to Dubai.

See you tomorrow then.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dubai Directory said:


> Well, you will find all the answers for tour questions at the party. Just wait and watch and you will get the reality.


Tour questions?? What... reality?? what ???


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks Jynxgirl i was thinking the same thing


----------



## jijidubai (Mar 1, 2010)

how is Nasimi Beach Party? relax?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where is this "Nezesaussi" bar.... I have off tonight and think I would like to come out.


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where is this "Nezesaussi" bar.... I have off tonight and think I would like to come out.


Hi! The Nezesaussi is in Al Manzil hotel, right across Burj Khalifa. We are getting there around 7ish.


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

See you guys around 7ish. . .


----------



## PaneerTikka (Feb 28, 2010)

Jason G said:


> See you guys around 7ish. . .


I'm running late. Should be there by 7.15 latest.

VJ


----------

